# Fall in Vermont- Moss Glen Falls



## jsecordphoto (Oct 1, 2014)

After cutting out of work early yesterday, I decided to take the drive over to VT and see how the foliage was looking. I was on a mission to check out these falls, which I had been looking at online for the last year or so, and drove right past countless classic VT fields and farmhouses. I'm glad I stayed the course and didn't get distracted by all the other photo opportunities, because this place was amazing!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2014)

Beautiful location and beautiful photo. If I HAD to find something to critique, it would be the space in between the rock and the bottom of the falls.  It's just large enough to make it feel like a disconnect between the two subjects, rather than a melding.  But that's really nit-picking. Nicely done man.  

Jake


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 1, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Beautiful location and beautiful photo. If I HAD to find something to critique, it would be the space in between the rock and the bottom of the falls.  It's just large enough to make it feel like a disconnect between the two subjects, rather than a melding.  But that's really nit-picking. Nicely done man.
> 
> Jake



Thanks man! Yeah, I hear you on the spacing. I did take another photo where I placed my tripod in the river closer to the falls which looked pretty good, but lacked the depth having the leaves in the foreground added. Super cool location though! From what my friend told me, this spot we shot from is usually near impossible to get to, but the river was a little low due to lack of rain the last few weeks.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful location and beautiful photo. If I HAD to find something to critique, it would be the space in between the rock and the bottom of the falls.  It's just large enough to make it feel like a disconnect between the two subjects, rather than a melding.  But that's really nit-picking. Nicely done man.
> ...



Well consider yourself a lucky man.  This is one of those locations I've had in my mind for a year and have yet to find.. so consider me jealous!


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice! I agree with Jake, stunning photo.

This one goes on the wall.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool shot.  The thumbnail does this no justice.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 2, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Very nice! I agree with Jake, stunning photo.
> 
> This one goes on the wall.



Thanks! I'll definitely be printing this one soon.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 2, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Cool shot.  The thumbnail does this no justice.



Thanks! Once again, I'm blown away at how sharp the Tokina is. There's a LOT of detail in there


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 2, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Cool shot.  The thumbnail does this no justice.
> ...


11-16?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 2, 2014)

nope, the 16-28


----------



## KenC (Oct 2, 2014)

Cutting out of work early to get any kind of picture is a good thing, but this one is really special.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 2, 2014)

oh wow. This really is a wonderful photo. Great work.


----------



## zach_original (Oct 2, 2014)

Amazing shots. I absolutely love the long exposure. Vermont is beautiful, which is one of the main reasons I'm applying to UVM Burlington


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 2, 2014)

zach_original said:


> Amazing shots. I absolutely love the long exposure. Vermont is beautiful, which is one of the main reasons I'm applying to UVM Burlington



Vermont is an amazing place. I went to college in Bennington, at the bottom of the state, but spent a lot of time up in Burlington. Just don't let the crazy parties distract you from all the great photo opportunities around!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 2, 2014)

KenC said:


> Cutting out of work early to get any kind of picture is a good thing, but this one is really special.



No argument here! I skipped work again today and drove back through VT hoping to find some more good photo opportunities, but came home empty handed....beats working though!


----------



## Civchic (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm cutting out early today, but I'm sure I won't come back with anything of this calibre.  Fantastic!


----------



## snerd (Oct 3, 2014)

Nominated for pic of month........... October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks Snerd!


----------



## feg94 (Oct 4, 2014)

I grew up in Vermont! Such a beautiful place. Awesome picture!


----------



## mnmcote (Oct 4, 2014)

I made a pit stop today at one of the boat access points on Moore Dam on the NH side and pointed towards VT to take  a few shots of the foliage around the dam... The foliage is looking good. I'd love to have time to explore the Lakes region in NH... Bet there's tons of photo ops of beautiful foliage to be found there...


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 5, 2014)

mnmcote said:


> I made a pit stop today at one of the boat access points on Moore Dam on the NH side and pointed towards VT to take  a few shots of the foliage around the dam... The foliage is looking good. I'd love to have time to explore the Lakes region in NH... Bet there's tons of photo ops of beautiful foliage to be found there...



I grew up in Meredith, living in Plymouth now, so I'll definitely be shooting around the lakes region a lot once peak foliage hits, probably in about a week or so. Its funny though, I'm rarely inspired about this area, growing up here I've seen everything a million times, maybe I take it for granted.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 6, 2014)

This is sick! Well done.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 6, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> This is sick! Well done.



Thanks man! I used Ryan Dyar's light bleed technique I saw that you've used before as well. Really liked those processing videos and this was my first chance to try some of the new techniques


----------



## Mr.Photo (Oct 7, 2014)

Very nice photo.  I live only about 15 minutes drive from those very falls, and have a photo of them as well from a similar position.  There are two other falls within a short drive of there that are also very nice.

This one is called Bingham Falls, and is located a short hike of about 1/2 mile or less off of Scenic RT 108 heading West out of the town of Stowe just before the entrance to Smugglers Notch State Park.







This particular falls (which I don't think has a name) is located in the town of Morrisville just a few miles North of Stowe.  It's a swimming hole about 1/2-3/4 of a mile hike in from the road (with a stream crossing).  There's a somewhat precarious climb down a steep embankment to get to the swimming hole, and this particular angle.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup, my buddy Ben, who lives in Morrisville, showed me those unnamed falls when I went up. DIdn't have time to make it over to Bingham before we lost all the light though


----------



## JTPhotography (Oct 20, 2014)

This is just good, nothing else really to say.


----------

